# Sabine River



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I was back in east Texas for this past weekend and spent a cold Saturday morning on the Sabine. We launched at the FM 2517 ramp around 7 am. The river was actually a lot lower than I expected but still muddier than I had hoped. We had about 5-6" of visibility for a white roadrunner. Fish were scattered all over and we caught a couple just about everywhere we tried. The downstream edges of the sand bars and the hairpin section that were in full sun and protected from the wind produced best. Lots of people were out but overall fishing appeared slow. 38 degree morning may have been a factor. Love the size of some of those fish.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Great report! The Sabine sure seems to produce pig white bass.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Big whites wtg.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

I love to fish that place, it's just so far but well worth the trip. There is some great memories there. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

A Draper,

Found some really outstanding white bass action today south of where you fished...down towards Yellow Dog. It was scattered fish at first and then we hit the Mother Load catching numerous 17 to 18 inch fish which were consistently over 3 pounds. 

Used the fly rod to get one over 3 pounds and over 17 inches which represents a pending record for the Sabine. I'll make a post in the fly fishing section of the pending record white bass. 

Great day on the Sabine. River was up some from recent 1 inch rain north of Carthage and water was about 6 inch visibility. Consistently the largest white bass I have ever seen.


----------



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice fish!!! Water and sand looks purdy to me! I wanna try some alligator gar fishing on the Sabine this year...


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Meadowlark said:


> A Draper,
> 
> Found some really outstanding white bass action today south of where you fished...down towards Yellow Dog. It was scattered fish at first and then we hit the Mother Load catching numerous 17 to 18 inch fish which were consistently over 3 pounds.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great day. Good luck with the record white bass on fly rod. We're headed up that way tomorrow.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

We had a real slow day today. Probably caught between 15 and 20 white bass. Launched at FM 2517 and went down river several miles. Used road runners and grubs. Thought it would have been a great day. Water clarity was the only issue i can think of.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Big rise on the gauges at Beckville north of Carthage. Was hoping to get in another shot at those monster whites...but at over 5600 cfs looks like will have to wait a few days.


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks like it is on the fall again.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

archersfin said:


> Looks like it is on the fall again.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Yep, but it isn't going to fall much until that flow rate drops well below 5680 cfs...needs to decrease 1/2 in the flow for me to hitch 'em up.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Those are some nice whites sir! Do you know of or hear of people doing much flathead catfishing around that area of the sabine? Thanks

Red


----------

